# Sony Ericsson G700 Review by 'krazzy d aw3s0m3'



## krazzy (Jul 10, 2008)

Sony Ericsson G700 Review

by krazzy
​The G700 is one of the two newest smartphones launched by Sony Ericsson (the other being G900), running the Symbian UIQ 3 operating system. It comes in a slim, stylish casing with a large 2.4" touch sensitive display and a standard keypad like any other regular Sony Ericsson phone. It also packs in a 3.2 megapixel camera and the Walkman 3 player inside. So lets get on with the review.

*Design & Construction:*
              One look at G700 and you'll be forgiven to think it as any other standard SE phone instead of a UIQ smartphone. The reason for that is the complete absence of features that were found on previous UIQ phones and inclusion of some new ones. For starters, the G700 is slim, exceptionally slim for a phone that packs so much under its hood. Then it's the colour, Silk Bronze as SE likes to call it, is also a far cry from the silver and grey that would've usually been expected. It's obvious that this smartphone is designed to look stylish and appeal not just to men, but to women as well. Then there is the absence of a QWERTY keypad and the Jog-dial. SE had previously dumped it's QWERTY keypad in it's W950i and W960i, but this is the first time ever that they've completely dumped their Jog-dial and instead replaced it with a solution that would be more welcoming to newbies to UIQ. The G700 and G900 have a 5 way D-pad and a standard T9 keypad. But there is something exclusive to the G700 which even the G900 lacks, and those are the two soft keys below the display.

*img234.imageshack.us/img234/5259/dsc00526qm9.jpg

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/7413/dsc00527ct2.jpg

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/2168/dsc00528km5.jpg

*img236.imageshack.us/img236/5786/dsc00494pr6.jpg

              As for the construction, the phone is solidly built and produces no creaks and groans when pressed hard. The phone also feels very light in the hand (light by smartphone standards, that is). One thing to note is the unnecessary amount of wrestling required to remove the rear cover. It could have been made easier to remove. The quality of plastics used is very good and looks worth the price. The screen protector found on the phone is a bit too long, covering the navigation keys along with the display. 

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/2423/dsc00538ny8.jpg

*img55.imageshack.us/img55/1229/dsc00532sm4.jpg

              The front of the phone has the in-call speaker at the top in the centre and on it's left is the video call camera. Right below is the display. Below that is the navigation keys which includes the two soft keys, the D-pad and the SE-typical back and Clear key. Then there are two shortcut keys for the messaging app and the notes app. Below is the standard T9 keypad. On the left of the phone is the keypad/touchscreen lock key and below is the M2 card slot (accepts upto 8 GB M2 cards) and right above it is the SE universal Fast-Port. There is also a small LED that blinks in green whenever a call or message arrives and remains on when the phone is charging. On the bottom is the microphone. On the right is the volume/zoom key and below is the camera shutter key. On the top is the power key and the stylus slot. The rear houses the sole loudspeaker at the bottom and a 3.2 MP camera lens and twin LED lights. 

*Keypad:*
              As already mentioned, the G700 has a regular SE phone keypad with two additional shortcut keys. All the keys on the phone are a joy to use and give no problems at all. They have adequate travel and give good feedback when pressed. The camera key is a bit too soft though and there are instances where the camera app is launched accidentally.

*Display:*
              The phone has a large 2.4" 262k, QVGA touch sensitive display. The display is nice and bright and produces good colours. As seen in the pic, it is brighter than my 5700's display at full brightness. The touch screen's sensitivity is good enough and the display legibility under direct sunlight is also quite good.

*img61.imageshack.us/img61/7113/dsc00533vc5.jpg

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/9730/dsc00537vq4.jpg

*Text Input:*
              G700 supports multiple ways to input text, four to be precise- standard multi-tap, T9,  handwriting recognition and on-screen QWERTY keys. The standard keys work as expected and myself being more used to this method of input, I found this to be the fastest. Handwriting recognition also works well but one need to get used to it. Also it would've been nicer if it could recognize entire words instead of single characters. On-screen QWERTY is also nice but I found some characters to be missing, like "&" for example. On has to dig deeper in the menu to find these extra characters. The multiple input methods are a nice touch and one can use the method that one is more comfortable with. Although it must be said that nothing beats a full QWERTY keypad and had it been present, it'd have easily been the fastest at entering text.

*Calling & Messaging:*
              The call quality is excellent on the phone. Both the caller and the called can hear each other perfectly. Signal reception is also good enough. The Contacts app is also good enough. One can enter multiple numbers per contact and assign a picture and a ringtone and stuff like that. In other words, nothing out of the ordinary here and everything that one would expect. Ditto about the messaging app. 

*UI Design, Speed & Multitasking:*
              The UI of the G700 is a typical SE UIQ. Firstly on the standby screen one can put a row of shortcut icons at the bottom and then scroll through them. This contains stuff like the music player, the alarm, bookmarks, RSS feeds and some other shortcuts. This is the default arrangement. One can also select Business view which puts a number of shortcut icons on the screen and a Today's option, as in P1i. Then there is also the option to keep the screen blank and display a large clock. 

              Entering the menu shows up a grid of 9 icons- Organizer, Internet, Entertainment, Calendar, Messaging, Media, Calls, Contacts and Settings. Organizer has stuff like File Manager, Tasks, Notes, Time & Alarm, Torch Calculator, Converter, Quick Office, PDF+ and stuff like that. Entertainment has stuff like Camera, FM radio, TrackID, Playnow and the games and installed Apps. Internet is the Opera browser. Media is where one can find all the photos, videos and the music. It has the new PSP style menu The player is also what I believe the new Walkman 3 player.

              The speed of the UI is disappointing. Firstly the phone takes ages to start. Then even after starting it takes a while to come to it's senses. After that opening apps takes quite a while. I know smartphones can be slow, but this seems a bit too much. It's nowhere near the speed of my 5700. I am hoping a firmware update will solve this. 

              Another thing is that the apps don't close when you press close. I guess this is the standard UIQ behaviour but being used to S60, where Close means Close and not minimize, this is a bit annoying. Every time I have to open up the task manager to find and close apps. Luckily the phone has lots of RAM to play with (60mb available at startup), so even if a lot of apps are running in the background, one will not notice it.

              Java apps works fast on this phone, even faster then my 5700. While Opera Mini takes a while to register clicks on the 5700, on the G700, the response is instantaneous.

*Applications:*
              The phone comes with a standard suite of UIQ apps. There is however a new one called Notes. This app also gets it's own shortcut key on the keypad to stress it's importance. One can create new sticky notes and scribble anything on them. One can add text to the note, change the note colour or add an alarm. The notes can be classified as Business, Urgent, Personal and Unfiled. They can be sent over Bluetooth or MMS. That's about it. It's nice, but nothing too special. 

              For business use there is the usual Quickoffice and PDF+ for viewing all the document files. Then there is the (quite capable) Opera Mobile browser. Browsing the web with the TS is fun, but is not fun over GPRS. It desperately needs 3G (even EDGE would've been fine had it been present). There is also a Blackberry Connect app, which finds it's name on the phone's box as well which suggests it's something special. Anyway I have no use for it. 

              For fun there is the TrackID feature, now slowly making its appearance in non-Walkman phones. It is quite a useful feature and works wonderfully well and manages to recognize all International as well Indian tracks. Then there is the (absolutely useless) PlayNow app. There are two games, The Sims and Sudoku, both Java. 

              All other apps are the usual SE/UIQ fare. Nothing special there. 

*Multimedia:*
              The media menu on the phone is where one listen to the music and watch videos and stuff. As said earlier, the interface reminds of the PSP/PS3 interface. The music player supports a variety of formats. One can sort the music by the usual album, artist, tracks, composer and stuff. The player interface is also good and the on-screen play/pause/ff/rew buttons look a lot like the ones on the iPhone/iPod Touch. The album art can be enlarged a little by tapping it. There are a lot of equalizer presets available, including the Mega Bass. But I didn't find an option to edit the equalizer to my preference. The sound quality is very good, as good as any Walkman phone out there, and the max volume is also sufficient. However the max volume drops a lot when you use the Mega Bass preset, probably because the phone would not be able to handle all the bass at very high volume without producing distortion. There is no stereo widening here however, not that I care since I never really liked that feature.

The supplied headset, HPM-62, produces a very mediocre sound. It is recommended to get the HPM-70 headset if you are serious about the sound quality. The phone also supports A2DP profile for using bluetooth stereo headsets. 

              Listening through the loudspeaker isn't a pleasant experience though. It's loud, as loud as my stereo speaker enabled 5700, but cannot match it for quality. Where the 5700 manages to output smooth, quality sound with good bass and volume, the G700 shrieks into your ears, with exaggerated treble and virtually no bass to speak of. The loudspeaker also gets a bit muffled when placed on a surface.

              There is also a FM radio on board. It also supports RDS. However the fm sensitivity is far from strong, finding it difficult to catch a decent signal indoors. In comparison the radio on my 5700 is much stronger, working well indoors as well. A good feature of UIQ phones is that the equalizers are available wherever sound is played, including the radio. This is something that all others lack.

              The video player is decent. One can view .3gp and .mp4 videos on it in full screen. The player did manage to play a 30fps QVGA video recorded by a K850i quite smoothly but didn't play  30fps VGA video recorded by the N95 at all.

              The image viewer is also decent. But image opening is a bit slow. Opening 3 mp images captured phones camera itself is a bit sluggish. It could've benefited with a bit more horsepower.

              The camera on the phone is a 3 megapixel CMOS sensor with fixed focus and twin LED lamps for low light conditions. The lens is exposed and hence attracts fingerprints and gets smudged. The quality of the images is quite good, most notably the colours which are very vibrant (maybe a bit too vibrant for some). The contrast seems a bit too high as well. The lack of auto-focus means there won't be any decent macros. In the dark, the noise is well under control and the twin LED lights help. The video recording quality is nothing to write home about though. It's jerky and pixellated and best unused.

*Camera Samples:* (Sorry for the less number of pics. It's raining outside and I hate to step outside in the rains. Taken these from the window. Probably will add more later)

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/3623/dsc00003vu0.th.jpg

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/282/dsc00004lw5.th.jpg

*img410.imageshack.us/img410/553/dsc00006sm3.th.jpg

*Connectivity:*
              The phone supports Bluetooth v2.0, GPRS, UMTS and USB 2.0. No EDGE (big loss here in India  ) and no Infrared (what's that supposed to be?  ). The bluetooth works well and so does everything else. USB transfers could've been faster though. 

*Battery Life:*
              It lasts a couple of days with normal use. With GPRS, the battery only lasts a single day. Not impressive.

*Conclusion:*
               The G700 is a mixed bag. It's strong points are a good, slim design, large, bright display and capable multimedia performance. However it loses with a slow UI speed, unimpressive battery life and lack of vital features like wi-fi, EDGE, autofocus and a QWERTY keyboard. So in the end, the G700 neither comes across as a strong business phone nor a strong multimedia phone. It does manages to get adequate number of features from both the camps and packs it in a slim, attractive case at an affordable price. And if one must have those features, there is always the P1i or the G900. In the end , I'll give it a 'Recommended' badge because it's advantages far outweigh it's disadvantages. 

*Sony Ericsson G700*

+ Good design
+ Slim and light weight
+ Large and bright QVGA display
+ Great keypad
+ Good multimedia performance
+ Sizeable built-in memory and RAM
+ Well priced

- Slow UI
- No EDGE, Wi-Fi
- Camera lacks auto-focus
- Small stylus is a bit uncomfortable
- Unimpressive battery life

*Total Rating:* *8/10

**Price:* 15k
[In-box contents: G700 phone, battery, charger, headset, USB cable, extra stylus, 1GB M2 card, PC suite CD and User guide.]


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

Review is good. Just the title is a bit wrong. Should I edit? 

Yea and Hilary rocks.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 10, 2008)

Great Review dude.Congos.

There are no manuals for equalizer settings??
Strange.

Btw, great self portrait(first pic).


----------



## krazzy (Jul 10, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Review is good. Just the title is a bit wrong. Should I edit?
> 
> Yea and Hilary rocks.



Arey poore review main tere ko sirf title or Hillary dikhi? 

Btw yeah the title is a bit wrong. It should've been 'krazzy d f@nt@stic' or 'krazzy the mind bl0wing' or something.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 10, 2008)

^^btw krazzy, new firmy out for g700.Update time.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 10, 2008)

Very good review.


----------



## girish.g (Jul 10, 2008)

great review. camera is not that bad but still nothing compared to my k790i


----------



## Power UP (Jul 10, 2008)

Good review Krazzy , really in depth


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 10, 2008)

Pretty long and good review..


----------



## vilas_patil (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice to read the review...


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice review. I had tested this before before buying MotoQ and the UI is very slow plus the lack of EDGE makes it a no go at all, isnt it?


----------



## krazzy (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you guys! 



dreamcatcher said:


> There are no manuals for equalizer settings??
> Strange.


I didn't find anyway to do it.



dreamcatcher said:


> ^^btw krazzy, new firmy out for g700.Update time.


Just checked. Mine is the latest.


Hitboxx said:


> Nice review. I had tested this before before buying MotoQ and the UI is very slow plus the lack of EDGE makes it a no go at all, isnt it?


The UI is slow. GPRS however is usable for general browsing on Opera Mini. Stuff like downloading and Youtube mobile suck bigtime though. Must have EDGE for that.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 10, 2008)

girish.g said:


> great review. camera is not that bad but still nothing compared to my k790i



wat? the first pic seems better than on a K790i, while the third one seems outoff focus.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2008)

awesome review dude. 

1) post pics of headphones bundled
2) which one has better music quality 5700 or G700?
3) Does the phone feel lengthy?
4) how is the browsing speed and does it have fullHTML browser?
5) Please post some pics of onscreen keypad (for phone and messaging) if there is any.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 10, 2008)

Arre yaar, its just the first firmware.Let the software mature  a bit.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 10, 2008)

desiibond said:


> awesome review dude.
> 
> 1) post pics of headphones bundled
> 2) which one has better music quality 5700 or G700?
> ...


1. HPM-62:
*img229.imageshack.us/img229/8028/dsc00540ba2.jpg

2. G700

3. Not at all.

4. Browsing speed depends upon the GPRS speeds. The browser is Opera Mobile which is full HTML.

5. Handwriting recognition:
*img213.imageshack.us/img213/8392/capture0001mj9.jpg

On screen QWERTY:
*img93.imageshack.us/img93/549/capture0002jf3.jpg




dOm1naTOr said:


> wat? the first pic seems better than on a K790i, while the third one seems out off focus.


It is out of focus because there is no auto-focus in the phone.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 10, 2008)

excellent review man !!!

can't find the camera to be very impressive 

price of phone should come down a little now


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 10, 2008)

Day light pics are much better than any 3.2 mp phone out there.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 10, 2008)

nice review. And good to hear its music quality better than 5700. 
btw wat are the features of Walkman 3?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 10, 2008)

Walkman 3-

1)sort by artists,albums,tracks,playlists,audiobooks,podcasts
2)psp style interface
Its the old walkman in a new skin to be precise.Has visualizations,album art, better browsing capabilities, incorporates games, videos, tv and photos in the same interface. Wlakmna phones have timeline sort, sense me ,etc etc.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 10, 2008)

The player in G700 is not exactly the full blown Walkman 3 player. It does not have some features of the Walkman 3 player found in the Walkman phones. For example, it lacks visualizations, stereo widening and other such stuff. I guess SE had to keep some stuff exclusive to Walkman phones.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 10, 2008)

good work.... nicely done


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice review......

The dog's photo is nice and sharp.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 11, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Day light pics are much better than any 3.2 mp phone out there.



yup that is what i was saying pics are too much saturated (see the last one) may be more just like N73 ( now don't start fighting ) so daylight pics are supposed to come good only !!!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 11, 2008)

cool. That onscreen keypad looks pretty big and certainly looks better than my Motorokr's keypad.

SE should've given in-ear headset with this phone. 

all-in-all, awesome phone


----------



## k_blues24 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice one


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 11, 2008)

I am having a hard time deciding which phone to buy next. I like Nokia N82 but I hate it's keypad & I SMS a lot. On the other hand the SE G900 fits my needs & has a nice keypad but it lacks EDGE & I am skeptical about the repair factor of touch screen Phones. *If the touchscreen malfunctions, is it hard to get it repaired.*

*What would you guys suggest? *I have decided to buy my next phone by September end. By that time SE G900 will be here widespread in market & N82 will drop in price. I also don't know about the availability of 3G in India yet & what will it cost. *Should I go for Nokia N82 or SE G900 considering I am buying it in September end*. Keep in mind that the "best 5 Mega pixel camera" doesn't matter anymore for me anymore. It is required but if it is the only factor due to which N82 is better then G900 then I will buy G900 instead.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 11, 2008)

^N82.

Great review krazzy.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 11, 2008)

good review mate!!


----------



## krates (Jul 11, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I am having a hard time deciding which phone to buy next. I like Nokia N82 but I hate it's keypad & I SMS a lot. On the other hand the SE G900 fits my needs & has a nice keypad but it lacks EDGE & I am skeptical about the repair factor of touch screen Phones. *If the touchscreen malfunctions, is it hard to get it repaired.*
> 
> *What would you guys suggest? *I have decided to buy my next phone by September end. By that time SE G900 will be here widespread in market & N82 will drop in price. I also don't know about the availability of 3G in India yet & what will it cost. *Should I go for Nokia N82 or SE G900 considering I am buying it in September end*. Keep in mind that the "best 5 Mega pixel camera" doesn't matter anymore for me anymore. It is required but if it is the only factor due to which N82 is better then G900 then I will buy G900 instead.



there are others like it has got 

edge  + 3.5 mm jack + gps + 16 M colour + Gprs Class 32, 107 kbps + Motion sensor + TV out


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok, edge is something I will need. 

If I use the 3.5 mm jack of Nokia n82 with say an EP630 then I will loose the Mic. I won't be able to use it as hands free which I can do in case of G900. My current HPM 70 r my headphone & mic/ handsfree.

Well, is N82's GPS helpful in going from poing A to Point B in Delhi? Seriously, I will extensively use GPS if it is possible.

16M screen is good but I can trade it in favor of better keypad


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> 16M screen is good but I can trade it in favor of better keypad


Well the screen colours don't matter in a 2.4inch screen. Your eyes could hardly differentiate between a 256K & 16m colour screen.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 11, 2008)

What is the benefit of motion sensor? If I tilt the phone horizontally will that tilt the UI of phonebook, SMS Inbox horizontally too?

TV out is not needed. 

I use Idea SIM in delhi but 3G isn't here. I m thinking of leaving EDGE. For unlimited net in phone & PC I will have to pay Rs 600 a month, so Y not jump to 3G instead directly. Help me here guys. I will start a thred for all my N82 & G900 quaries tomorrow.


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> What is the benefit of motion sensor? If I tilt the phone horizontally will that tilt the UI of phonebook, SMS Inbox horizontally too?


Yes.....Unfortunately G900 doesn't have it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 11, 2008)

krazzy, can U sync G700 with WMP11? It will be easier to use the phone if it can sync & play WMA.


----------



## paraman (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice review krazzy! 

Couple of points though. 3gp video is not supported in the G700 and I got the HPM 64 earphones with my retail box. Also, AFAIK, manual equalizers settings are not possible on any UIQ phone. So its not a specific G700/G900 shortcoming!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Get the C905 when it comes out in September, else go for the Diamond which will surely come sown to 20k by then.


----------



## krates (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^ price will come down with time may be 3-4 months



gx_saurav said:


> krazzy, can U sync G700 with WMP11? It will be easier to use the phone if it can sync & play WMA.



you can sync in N82 too


----------



## iatb.gourav (Jul 11, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^Get the C905 when it comes out in September


Any idea what will be the price of C905 when launched?


----------



## krates (Jul 11, 2008)

not less than 24k ........


----------



## iatb.gourav (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^ Bad news for me then ...


----------



## krazzy (Jul 14, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> And good to hear its music quality better than 5700.


The sound quality in 5700 can be brought to the level of G700 with LCG Jukebox though. And G700 does not sound good on it's default headset. I had to use the 5700's headset with a Fast-Port to 3.5mm adaptor to test the sound. 



gx_saurav said:


> I am having a hard time deciding which phone to buy next. I like Nokia N82 but I hate it's keypad & I SMS a lot. On the other hand the SE G900 fits my needs & has a nice keypad but it lacks EDGE & I am skeptical about the repair factor of touch screen Phones. *If the touchscreen malfunctions, is it hard to get it repaired.*
> 
> *What would you guys suggest? *I have decided to buy my next phone by September end. By that time SE G900 will be here widespread in market & N82 will drop in price. I also don't know about the availability of 3G in India yet & what will it cost. *Should I go for Nokia N82 or SE G900 considering I am buying it in September end*. Keep in mind that the "best 5 Mega pixel camera" doesn't matter anymore for me anymore. It is required but if it is the only factor due to which N82 is better then G900 then I will buy G900 instead.


I'll suggest going for N82. The keypad is not as bad as it might look. Try it out in a shop or something.



gx_saurav said:


> Ok, edge is something I will need.
> 
> If I use the 3.5 mm jack of Nokia n82 with say an EP630 then I will loose the Mic. I won't be able to use it as hands free which I can do in case of G900. My current HPM 70 r my headphone & mic/ handsfree.
> 
> ...


When you connect a headphone like EP-630, then the phone's mic remains functional. You can use that for your calls. And the GPS can be used that way.



gx_saurav said:


> What is the benefit of motion sensor? If I tilt the phone horizontally will that tilt the UI of phonebook, SMS Inbox horizontally too?


Yes.



gx_saurav said:


> krazzy, can U sync G700 with WMP11? It will be easier to use the phone if it can sync & play WMA.


WMP11 detects the phone in file-transfer mode. So you can use it to sync G700 with it. It does not support Media Transfer Protocol like Nokia phones though.



paraman said:


> Nice review krazzy!
> 
> Couple of points though. 3gp video is not supported in the G700 and I got the HPM 64 earphones with my retail box. Also, AFAIK, manual equalizers settings are not possible on any UIQ phone. So its not a specific G700/G900 shortcoming!


Thanks! 

3gp format is indeed supported in G700 and for that matter any phone which supports videos. I've tested it myself.

You are lucky if you got HPM-64. That sounds much better. As for the equalizers, yes it's a shame that it cannot be edited.



iatb.gourav said:


> Any idea what will be the price of C905 when launched?


28-30k most probably. 8mp camera, wi-fi, GPS don't come cheap.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 14, 2008)

the c905 will cost 24k at launch. As stated by SE.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 14, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> the c905 will cost 24k at launch. As stated by SE.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 14, 2008)

^^Whats so funny?? 

SE quoted a 500 euro tag at the press release which shall only get lower. 

btw krazzy, hacked the g700 yet?? Change the acoustic drivers na.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 14, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^Whats so funny??


Never mind .





dreamcatcher said:


> btw krazzy, hacked the g700 yet?? Change the acoustic drivers na.


Hacked? If I try to hack it and screw it in the process then my sister will hack me into pieces. *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/animated/anim_55.gif


----------



## aryayush (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't understand this -- what problem does Sony Ericsson have with EDGE? This has been my only problem with Sony Ericsson. I have three SE phones in my home and none of them has EDGE (maybe one of them does, I'm not too sure).

When I purchased the W550i, I hated the fact that it didn't have EDGE, when other phones in ranges much lower than it did. I even had to give in and purchase a Nokia phone once (which is almost akin to using Windows) because Sony Ericsson phones that I liked and were in a similar price range didn't have EDGE.

Why does the company not make it a standard features on all phones, like most other companies do?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 14, 2008)

Lolz...I wonder what problem Apple had in giving 3G in first generation iPhone itself instead of releasing a new version. Why couldn't they give it when other phone's were giving it as standard?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 14, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Hacked? If I try to hack it and screw it in the process then my sister will hack me into pieces. *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/animated/anim_55.gif



At least digit will be saved.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 14, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Lolz...I wonder what problem Apple had in giving 3G in first generation iPhone itself instead of releasing a new version. Why couldn't they give it when other phone's were giving it as standard?




To save claps and hurray's for iphone 2nd gen's introduction.

think, if 3G was there in the first generation itself, what could they put in second gen to make everyone talk about it???

3rd gen will be called iphone video (with video recording capability)
4th gen will be called iphone A2DP (with streaming over bluetooth radio)


----------



## krazzy (Jul 14, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I don't understand this -- what problem does Sony Ericsson have with EDGE? This has been my only problem with Sony Ericsson. I have three SE phones in my home and none of them has EDGE (maybe one of them does, I'm not too sure).
> 
> When I purchased the W550i, I hated the fact that it didn't have EDGE, when other phones in ranges much lower than it did. I even had to give in and purchase a Nokia phone once (which is almost akin to using Windows) because Sony Ericsson phones that I liked and were in a similar price range didn't have EDGE.
> 
> Why does the company not make it a standard features on all phones, like most other companies do?


That was the past. Nowadays almost all the Sony Ericsson phones (more then 95%) come with EDGE. It's only the smartphones like the G700 are deprived of it. And I have no idea why.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Btw I have added some screen shots here. Maybe you guys wanna see.
*krazyfrogsblog.blogspot.com/2008/07/sony-ericsson-g700-review.html


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 14, 2008)

ya, It should have been there although with 3G really near we can enjoy that soon


----------



## desiibond (Jul 14, 2008)

krazzy said:


> That was the past. Nowadays almost all the Sony Ericsson phones (more then 95%) come with EDGE. It's only the smartphones like the G700 are deprived of it. And I have no idea why.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



No way to hack and activate EDGE like we I did for Motorokr E6???


----------



## aryayush (Jul 14, 2008)

krazzy said:


> That was the past. Nowadays almost all the Sony Ericsson phones (more then 95%) come with EDGE.


Well, I've been out of touch with all other companies' phones since January 2007, so you'll have to excuse my out of date complaint. 

I'm certainly glad to hear that they have embraced EDGE.



krazzy said:


> It's only the smartphones like the G700 are deprived of it. And I have no idea why.


Why oh why, that's the question, my dear Watson. Why indeed.



desiibond said:


> No way to hack and activate EDGE like we I did for Motorokr E6???


LOL! That sure sounds like something Apple would do -- include a feature but hide it from the public.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 14, 2008)

off topic - Arya, what happened to your Mac?

Maybe SE doesn't find giving edge support worthless. Almost all the world is atleast 3G now


----------



## krates (Jul 14, 2008)

aryayush said:


> LOL! That sure sounds like something Apple would do -- include a feature but hide it from the public.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 14, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> off topic - Arya, what happened to your Mac?


The power cord sort of burned and melted, rendering itself and my Mac useless. It's covered under AppleCare so I'm getting it replaced. Till they ship it from Kolkata though, my Mac is dormant. I've also purchased a 3.06GHz 24-inch iMac but it's due to arrive in the first week of August.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 14, 2008)

desiibond said:


> No way to hack and activate EDGE like we I did for Motorokr E6???


NO. Cause it lacks the hardware.


----------



## Power UP (Jul 14, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> the c905 will cost 24k at launch. As stated by SE.


Great news 

Hopefully other companies too release new feature packed phones at reasonable rates than atrociously pricing them like 40k or 50k


----------

